# hp dv6 7000 vs  dell inspiron 15r special edition



## Anurup (Aug 9, 2012)

hp dv6 7010tx ......price (rs.69,000)
tech specs
i7 3610qm, 640GB HDD, 6GB ram(1600mhz),15.6" diagonal HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1366 x 768),NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M (2 GB DDR3 dedicated, windows 7 home premium(64bit)

Dell Inspiron 15r Special Edition...  price(rs.61,000)
tech specs
i7 3612QM, 1TB HDD, 8GB ram(1600nhz),15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768),AMD Radeon HD 7730M DDR3 2GB(dedicated) , windows 7 home premium(64bit)

guys...specs wise i cant find much difference,,the hp has a lower hard disk but a better graphics card..while the dell has a larger hard disk and an almost equal but a little lower graphics card...so there r almost even 
so,,,considering the brand, built quality, after sales customer service(more importantly), durability, temperatures, looks...which is the superior of the two..and hence a better buy..

btw..i cant understand y hp is charging 8k more than dell...i though dell pcs were more xpensive then dell...but this proves me other wise...m i missing something..??? 

Any current user of these laptops...guyz..will love to see ur comments on this...cheers!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2012)

Anurup said:


> hp dv6 7010tx ......price (rs.69,000)
> tech specs
> i7 3610qm, 640GB HDD, 6GB ram(1600mhz),15.6" diagonal HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1366 x 768),NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M (2 GB DDR3 dedicated, windows 7 home premium(64bit)
> 
> ...



"*but a little lower graphics card*" 

bro, 7730m is equal to 630m's big brother 640m, so it's very much better than 630m..
go with dell anyday, hp's price you quoted is'nt justifiable for the configuration..

better buy dell with FHD 1080p:
Link: i7 with 1080p 15R SE


----------



## Anurup (Aug 13, 2012)

will the 7730 be nough to run games like call of duty, crysis ....at 1080p???


----------



## Jripper (Aug 13, 2012)

^ No. You will have to lower settings


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2012)

why do you want to run game in 1080p on a laptop with 1366*768p resolution?it is of no use unless you are planning on using a 1080p external monitor in which case you shouldn't use laptop to play games in the first place.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 13, 2012)

Anurup said:


> btw..i cant understand y hp is charging 8k more than dell...i though dell pcs were more xpensive then dell...but this proves me other wise...m i missing something..???
> 
> Any current user of these laptops...guyz..will love to see ur comments on this...cheers!!



Sorry brother, but HP Pavilion DV6-7040TX Laptop 3rd Gen i7/6GB/750GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP with Beats Audio: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook is listed at 62k and it also gives you option to upgrade to 3 year warranty by paying Rs. 1133 extra.

Compare that to dell now..

Secondly, since you are in Kolkata, I suggest you to visit a HP World store in City Center 2 (Rajarhat).. I got lower quote in a Core i5 model and also AMD A8 model compare to FlipKart along with some free gifts too . Price is there negotiable, so pay them a visit, otherwise FlipKart is a reputed and trust worthy place for the purchase


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

For gaming point of view better opt for new samsung series 5 N550 laptop it comes with the most powerful graphic in its segment that is GT 650M 2GB DDR3


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 17, 2012)

Either get Dell Inspiron or Samsung 550


----------

